# DroidCam OBS Camera



## dev47 (Jun 18, 2021)

dev47 submitted a new resource:

DroidCam OBS Camera - Use your phone as a camera source in OBS Studio



> The DroidCam OBS app + plugin let you connect your phone and get high quality audio & video just like a regular camera source. You can connect as many devices as you want, over WiFi / USB.
> 
> 
> Free unlimited usage at standard definition, including sound and picture.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## KenhCuaDaoLeMinh (Jun 28, 2021)

Surprising that this app still has an update. Sorry but some app provide free HD/4K quality with less delay and CPU usage than this.


----------



## GHQ (Jun 28, 2021)

KenhCuaDaoLeMinh said:


> Surprising that this app still has an update. Sorry but some app provide free HD/4K quality with less delay and CPU usage than this.


So which app has less delay and supports HD/4K and is free??


----------



## KenhCuaDaoLeMinh (Jun 28, 2021)

GHQ said:


> So which app has less delay and supports HD/4K and is free??


Just google it, there is so many articles about these kind of app. I will not point out any app here, but I could say with all the apps I tried, it's not good.


----------



## dev47 (Jun 29, 2021)

Most other apps use webcam drivers (including the original DroidCam apps), whereas DroidCam-OBS integrates directly into OBS.
It's impossible for the driver method to have less CPU usage, since they have to move raw image frames around.

4K is missing because I waned to make sure the app has proper HW acceleration on all platforms, which is what the last updates focused on. Many people just max out the options and expect it to work, and then complain when it doesn't. QHD/UHD will be added.

The pro upgrade for the app is reasonably priced and helps fund the development/support/maintenance all of which require a lot of time and effort. There are no ads and you get basic features for free to help you get started.

I hope that's helpful, and of course if other apps work better you're welcome to just use those.


----------



## Tonny Sarmento (Jun 29, 2021)

O que falta nesse aplicativo é a opção de ativar e desativar como o Droid CamX Pro na barra da Fonte no OBS.


----------



## BlindStein (Jul 23, 2021)

dev47 said:


> Most other apps use webcam drivers (including the original DroidCam apps), whereas DroidCam-OBS integrates directly into OBS.
> It's impossible for the driver method to have less CPU usage, since they have to move raw image frames around.
> 
> 4K is missing because I waned to make sure the app has proper HW acceleration on all platforms, which is what the last updates focused on. Many people just max out the options and expect it to work, and then complain when it doesn't. QHD/UHD will be added.
> ...


Hey there I absolutely agree with you and I am a pro-version user and I am using it with usb. There are somethings lacking in the current scenario is how to rotate the camera in portrait mode since many people are using portrait mode in their scenes these days and also while using via usb and if the phone is not connected to the internet/Wi-Fi there is always a need to verify your pro-version on every start(the second one is just a suggestion for quality of life upgrade). But the biggest issue I think is that droidcam uses excessive battery life due to which the phone might die out very early if someone is trying to do irl stream for example.


----------



## dev47 (Jul 23, 2021)

Tonny Sarmento said:


> O que falta nesse aplicativo é a opção de ativar e desativar como o Droid CamX Pro na barra da Fonte no OBS.



I believe those buttons were added in OBS 25 or 26. The minimum for the DroidCam plugin is 24, I will look into adding the Activate button and raising the minimum requirement

Acredito que esses botões foram no OBS 25 ou 26. O mínimo para o plugin DroidCam é v24, irei olhar para adicionar o botão Ativar e aumentar o requisito mínimo


----------



## dev47 (Jul 23, 2021)

BlindStein said:


> There are somethings lacking in the current scenario is how to rotate the camera in portrait mode since many people are using portrait mode in their scenes these days and also while using via usb and if the phone is not connected to the internet/Wi-Fi there is always a need to verify your pro-version on every start(the second one is just a suggestion for quality of life upgrade). But the biggest issue I think is that droidcam uses excessive battery life due to which the phone might die out very early if someone is trying to do irl stream for example.



Hi, you can rotate the DroidCam source in OBS itself, using the Transform menu when you right-click it. The phone app matches the camera sensor orientation and connects the camera output directly to the encoder. This is done for efficiency - so as far as you last comment, low CPU/battery has been an important goal for the app and its about as optimized as I can make it.

Make sure you don't max out all the options, streaming at max bandwidth and resolution does require more resources. 720p is actually the best for IRL content. But if you are doing IRL streams, a battery pack is going to be a requirement - this has always been the case with phone streaming apps. A Twitch streamer used my old live streaming app for a 12 hour (outdoors) stream once, so it is doable.

DroidCam OBS is more of a Webcam/DSLR replacement though, ideally the phone is always at 100% charge and connected to power. Dimming the screen also drops CPU usage since the phone preview gets muted by the app.

As for the pro check, it will go away after about a month form download time, the app checks itself during the cancellation period.
I hope that helps.


----------



## BlindStein (Jul 24, 2021)

dev47 said:


> Hi, you can rotate the DroidCam source in OBS itself, using the Transform menu when you right-click it. The phone app matches the camera sensor orientation and connects the camera output directly to the encoder.



full discretion i have a asus zenfone 6z which has a unique type of camera (you'll know when you check the model on google). Also i have tried it but it doesnt transform


----------



## Colon: (Jul 24, 2021)

I noticed a weird quirk with this when using a Mac. I was hoping it would replicate on PC but unfortunately, it doesn't seem to do it which is a shame, mac users you get a screen capture display showing whatever is on the iPad screen so can be used for interaction with the audience to show webpages and games and apple games and stuff. Has anyone seen this on a pc install of it?


----------



## Tonny Sarmento (Jul 26, 2021)

Tonny Sarmento said:


> O que falta nesse aplicativo é a opção de ativar e desativar como o Droid CamX Pro na barra da Fonte no OBS.View attachment 72686View attachment 72688


Adicionei a tradução ao plugin do Português Brasileiro


----------



## hweigel (Aug 3, 2021)

First of all, kudos, looks and feels great (so far).

Just one question, which irks me a bit tbh: why are you hiding the price for the pro upgrade? I just tried a trial install on the Samsung Galaxy S8 and there was ZERO indication how much Google is gonna charge me for the upgrade.

And whenever stuff is being hidden, it inevitably smells like a scam.


----------



## dev47 (Aug 7, 2021)

hweigel said:


> Just one question, which irks me a bit tbh: why are you hiding the price for the pro upgrade? I just tried a trial install on the Samsung Galaxy S8 and there was ZERO indication how much Google is gonna charge me for the upgrade.
> And whenever stuff is being hidden, it inevitably smells like a scam.



You see the price after tapping through the Get Pro dialog, along with a final "Buy" button. The purchase and the price is managed by the app store, which takes into account local currencies and exchange rates.

You can also see prices in the app store itself, if you open any app description and scroll to the bottom they'll have a list of in-app purchases and price ranges.

It would be tricky to show you a price in the Get Pro dialog since again the price varies based on exchange rates and country. Maybe the dialog can be more descriptive to make this clearer.  (you're essentially saying Google is scam since they would charge you with zero indication; they won't)


----------



## MrHillman (Aug 16, 2021)

I have droid cam installed and working within my obs and via my android phone, my question is, if the android phone is NOT on the same wiifi on is out on location using 4g - can I still get it to be visible on obs?


----------



## dev47 (Aug 17, 2021)

MrHillman said:


> I have droid cam installed and working within my obs and via my android phone, my question is, if the android phone is NOT on the same wiifi on is out on location using 4g - can I still get it to be visible on obs?



Not supported right now. Usually once you're on a public network (ex. 4G) extra severs are required to proxy the connection between your home/private network and the outside. Check out obs.ninja, which afaik does include publicly hosted severs to facilitate bringing outside video sources in.


----------



## lindenkron (Aug 17, 2021)

Hey Dev47. Is there any way with DroidCam X to get 60 FPS when your phone camera supports it? Also what's the difference between Droid Cam X, and DroidCam OBS - seeing as both requires a purchase (little unfortunate when you've already bought one of them :|)


----------



## dev47 (Aug 18, 2021)

@lindenkron  the regular apps emulate generic webcams, DroidCam OBS is a major refresh that aims to be a more advanced camera focused on content creators. It was rewritten almost entirely from scratch. The OG apps are mostly in maintenance mode, they've been around for a while. How long ago did you buy DroidCamX?


----------



## lindenkron (Aug 27, 2021)

dev47 said:


> @lindenkron  the regular apps emulate generic webcams, DroidCam OBS is a major refresh that aims to be a more advanced camera focused on content creators. It was rewritten almost entirely from scratch. The OG apps are mostly in maintenance mode, they've been around for a while. How long ago did you buy DroidCamX?


Hey, sorry missed your reply to the question.

I think I bought it a day before I wrote this hehe. I was researching on how to get 60 FPS out of my S8 camera, but I still haven't been able to. Is it not possible?


----------



## Nequinox (Oct 3, 2021)

I am having an issue using Droidcam OBS over WiFi with sound it is jittery and choppy when streaming and recording yet monitor is fine.


----------



## BlindStein (Oct 5, 2021)

Nequinox said:


> I am having an issue using Droidcam OBS over WiFi with sound it is jittery and choppy when streaming and recording yet monitor is fine.


it works best with the usb set up. the pro version is not that expensive.


----------



## dev47 (Oct 7, 2021)

Nequinox said:


> I am having an issue using Droidcam OBS over WiFi with sound it is jittery and choppy when streaming and recording yet monitor is fine.



To add, I think there may be a bug in OBS Studio with audio handling where the audio monitor output is clean, but recording/streaming produces jittery output. It's on my list of to-dos to investigate, similar issues have been reported with the NDI plugin.

Try USB as suggested above, but I highly recommend getting a separate microphone and using DroidCam for video only.


----------



## CurlyBlonde (Oct 8, 2021)

Got that update of gplay with the very high option for video. 
Prolly a blonde question , but the jpeg quality , nothing happens if you enable it to go 100%? 
I mean the difference between 90% & 100% is not worth it ?


----------



## dev47 (Oct 9, 2021)

@CurlyBlonde the new option is for AVC - tbh I simply overlooked JPG, will add 100% into the next update.

It will depend on the scene, but generally 90*% *gives a very high quality image while gaining a significant size reduction from 100%.
80-90% is also good but the size reduction is less significant & <80% begins affect image quality, as far as I know.


----------



## lindenkron (Oct 9, 2021)

Still not able to get 60 FPS out of the default DroidCam application, and no reply on whether or not it's possible - and if I bought the app for nothing and need this plugin instead.

Am not buying this only to find that it also does not deliver 60 FPS. Anyone have any experience on this?


----------



## dev47 (Oct 10, 2021)

@lindenkron the regular apps do not support 60fps, the webcam drivers are limited to 30fps since all conferencing programs only support 30.

You do not have to buy DroidCam OBS to test 60fps - go into the DroidCam OBS settings, enable "Camera2 API" and set Target FPS to 60. Activate video in OBS and test away.


----------



## TrivialBeing (Oct 17, 2021)

dev47 said:


> @lindenkron the regular apps do not support 60fps, the webcam drivers are limited to 30fps since all conferencing programs only support 30.
> 
> You do not have to buy DroidCam OBS to test 60fps - go into the DroidCam OBS settings, enable "Camera2 API" and set Target FPS to 60. Activate video in OBS and test away.



I've come here in my search for some way to get 60p FHD video into OBS from my phone (Galaxy S10+), but even with this setting, I still haven't got it working. Aside: Thanks so much for your work (FYI, I bought DroidCam X and then this OBS version as well to support you). Great to have this improved integration with OBS and appreciate you pointing out this camera setting for targeting 60 FPS (I'd been looking in the video category of settings until reading your reply here).

Unfortunately, even after applying that setting, when I step through the video recorded through OBS frame-by-frame, I see a duplicate/still frame every other frame (on average - sometimes it has two new frames and two still frames). Should I give up and accept that 60 FPS isn't possible yet, or would you suggest further troubleshooting?


----------



## TrivialBeing (Oct 17, 2021)

P.S. I'm using my phone as a webcam for Oculus Mixed Reality Capture (MRC), and DroidCam OBS has an inherent problem for this purpose which forces me back to DriodCam X. Did I see correctly earlier in this thread that won't be developed any further? If so, it's probably worth sharing this problem for a potential solution through the development of DroidCam OBS.

The problem:
The Occulus MRC calibration process involves using the live feed from a video source* and reference points from the VR Headset and controllers visible in the video to work out the appropriate perspective of the real camera if it were in the virtual world. Occulus MRC then saves this calibration as an OBS scene collection _with the video source* _built-in as the video capture device_. _Using DoidCam OBS means that the video source for this calibration process has to be the OBS Virtual Camera, but this creates a self-referential paradox when trying to use the scene collection. I've tried some tinkering with the scene's sources to get it to work with the "DoirdCam OBS" source, but the problem persists... MRC scenes seem really built to work with the "Video Capture Device" source. As mentioned earlier, DroidCamX works for this as it can be selected as a device from the Video Capture Device's properties window's dropdown for "Device." If DroidCamX isn't likely to receive future updates (e.g. resolving 60FPS functionality, when possible), then I wonder if DroidCam OBS could find a way to create a camera feed that's recognizable as a Video Capture Device, not just a source available in OBS.


----------



## dev47 (Oct 17, 2021)

@TrivialBeing thanks for the feedback.
I think it would be best to e-mail for this rather than take up the forum here. Feel free to write in: dev47apps@gmail.com
Is the S10+ running Android 11, or lower? Do you see a "Bug Report" option in the Info page of the app? If yes, could you generate and send a report after Activating/Deactivating the camera. The logs will have the FPS details.

And the answer is yes - the plan is to re-write the PC clients and have them work with the new app. While 60-FPS drivers are mostly unnecessary IMO, it sounds like at least your use-case proves that wrong. This is a longer term project though.

So swapping out the Video Input Device in the MRC scene with a DroidCam OBS source doesnt work?
Assuming the OBS Virtual cam was outputting the exact resolution of DroidCam OBS during calibration, the outputs should be identical. Just deactivate + hide the Video Input Device, and add a DroidCam OBS source.


----------



## lindenkron (Oct 21, 2021)

dev47 said:


> @lindenkron the regular apps do not support 60fps, the webcam drivers are limited to 30fps since all conferencing programs only support 30.
> 
> You do not have to buy DroidCam OBS to test 60fps - go into the DroidCam OBS settings, enable "Camera2 API" and set Target FPS to 60. Activate video in OBS and test away.


I see. I tested that originally but it didn't seem 60 FPS. Perhaps it being wifi and 'Target FPS' contributes tothat. Non the less, I put it next to 30 FPS webcam, and there was a noticable improvement.

Is a shame I ended up purchasing the wrong app, it can be really confusing - there seems to be no immediate explicit distinguishion between them.

Thanks.


----------



## Kaine Madjere (Nov 30, 2021)

Dunno if this is the place for it or not, but I haven't really found anyplace else to throw a question out so here goes. 
1) I have the pro version (Thank you for this wonderful plugin!)
2) Both wifi and usb were working fine until a few days ago, along with with the remote control site/dock. Currently the only thing that is working is the camera via USB. There is no access to the remote function via ip/address nor the camera via WiFi IP. Can you think of anything I can do to fix this issue? I have uninstalled and reinstalled both the plugin and the client and in multiple orders to no apparent effect.


----------



## Kaine Madjere (Nov 30, 2021)

Kaine Madjere said:


> Dunno if this is the place for it or not, but I haven't really found anyplace else to throw a question out so here goes.
> 1) I have the pro version (Thank you for this wonderful plugin!)
> 2) Both wifi and usb were working fine until a few days ago, along with with the remote control site/dock. Currently the only thing that is working is the camera via USB. There is no access to the remote function via ip/address nor the camera via WiFi IP. Can you think of anything I can do to fix this issue? I have uninstalled and reinstalled both the plugin and the client and in multiple orders to no apparent effect.


I found the answer. Apparently the new hardware that was recieved from the ISP has a "smart wifi" function and that would appear to be the culprit.


----------



## olliobs (Apr 10, 2022)

Hello, did i need

DroidCam OBS ?









						DroidCam OBS - Apps on Google Play
					

Use your phone as a camera for OBS Studio.




					play.google.com
				




Or should it work with DroidCam V6.51?



			https://i.imgur.com/nlHu0Rn.jpg
		


Greets
olliobs


----------



## olliobs (Apr 10, 2022)

DroidCam OBS
only for Android 5.0+​


----------



## BuskingGuyTV (Apr 14, 2022)

@dev47 is there any chance that you could integrate detailed white balance option ? to adjust the wb to lets say 5500k ? i want to match my droidcam with my logitech streamcam. the wb just dont match


----------



## dev47 (Apr 15, 2022)

@BuskingGuyTV with Camera2 API enabled, you can set manual white-balance. Unfortunately the range is 0-100 (approximately 2000K - 10,000K), rather than specific kelvins so you'll need to match it visually.

The Camera2 API takes a raw color channel vector for white-balance, which is more complex and initial attempts at it didn't work :/
I had left getting the correct full formula as a to-do, will make a note to revisit this.


----------



## olliobs (Apr 17, 2022)

@dev47
Hello, can i use the OBS Plugin *DroidCam OBS Camera  1.2  *with the
droidcam_v651.apk ?





__





						Android 4 | Dev47Apps
					





					www.dev47apps.com
				






> Android 4​
> 
> You can download and install one of the following older versions of the app, which work on Android 4.4 (Jelly Bean), or Android 4.0.3/4.0.4 (ICS).



Thank you
o


----------



## dev47 (Apr 20, 2022)

@olliobs no - those apps are very old and are only compatible with the Windows client that is also linked on that page.
You can use a Video Capture Device in OBS Studio to get the video from the PC client.


----------



## someonelse (Apr 29, 2022)

Yo I'd like to request a feature - i've bought the HD package but it's basically useless for me :D i need the 4:3 aspect ratio.... Any chance of adding custom resolutions? Otherwise im stuck at 960x720... =/

Also the possibility to show the video on browser would be nice like you can with droidcamX.

And it would be nice if we could add optional timestamps at the camera source (for delay comparison)


----------



## dev47 (Apr 29, 2022)

Cropping the source is not an option? 1024x768 would probably be the only other well supported 4:3 option, there is a lot of variation across Android while iOS is even more limited. Meanwhile OBS makes it super easy to crop the video as you wish.

Browser feed is very unlikely for DroidCam-OBS, it's an old DroidCam/X feature and has been more pain than its worth to maintain.

Timestamps for measurement sounds like an interesting feature, will note that down.


----------



## cupuno (May 3, 2022)

I would like to request a feature, could we record into phone when streaming.

This feature may similar with "source record" plugin, but save original source into phone instead of computer. I think this is a great option for post-production.

Thank you very much.


----------



## dev47 (May 4, 2022)

dev47 updated DroidCam OBS Camera with a new update entry:

1.5.0



> OBS v25 is the new minimum (previously v24).
> Updated colorspace handling in video decoders (sRGB detection/support).
> Added WiFi discovery: clicking [Refresh Device List] will update the _Device_ drop-down with both usb and wifi search results. You can now select a wifi device instead of typing the IP manually.
> *Requires latest iOS (v1.9.x) and Android (v1.6.x) phone apps*.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## dev47 (May 4, 2022)

cupuno said:


> I would like to request a feature, could we record into phone when streaming.
> 
> This feature may similar with "source record" plugin, but save original source into phone instead of computer. I think this is a great option for post-production.
> 
> Thank you very much.



Why not use source-record on the computer side, that seems like a better option than adding extra load on the phone?
Having said that, this feature is on the to-do list, as there have been other similar requests.


----------



## cupuno (May 4, 2022)

dev47 said:


> Why not use source-record on the computer side, that seems like a better option than adding extra load on the phone?
> Having said that, this feature is on the to-do list, as there have been other similar requests.


Thank you for your attention.

To save original source on the phone because it is safe to avoid computer overload or disconnect, phone record is still going on even lost connection with computer. Another reason is if we use 3-4 droidcam sources, each phone could share the its own job instead computer does all records.


----------



## robby98 (May 4, 2022)

Hey dev! Is there any way to add image stabilization while using my phone as a dashcam in my car? Looks a bit wierd when I hit a hole in my livestreams :D I mean...it's shakyyy


----------



## dev47 (May 4, 2022)

robby98 said:


> Hey dev! Is there any way to add image stabilization while using my phone as a dashcam in my car? Looks a bit wierd when I hit a hole in my livestreams :D I mean...it's shakyyy



There aren't good built-in stabilization options, any phones that may support this would introduce delay into the video.
The best option would be to buy an actual gimbal to physically hold & stabilize the phone.


----------



## robby98 (May 5, 2022)

dev47 said:


> There aren't good built-in stabilization options, any phones that may support this would introduce delay into the video.
> The best option would be to buy an actual gimbal to physically hold & stabilize the phone.


I bought one of the best phone support but is still shaky :D


----------



## dev47 (May 6, 2022)

There is an option for OIS/EIS in the DroidCam settings. You can try toggling that and then zoom in a little (~1.2x) and see if it works. But it's unlikely - see https://stackoverflow.com/a/66234509


----------



## kayakyakr (May 13, 2022)

Hi there. Was testing your app out seeing if it would work. First want to say well done, was surprisingly smooth over WiFi, almost no lag. USB worked as well.

So I was able to preview 720p with the watermark, but wasn't able to preview 1080. The phone popped up, "resolution not supported" when I tried to push it that high.

So what I want to know is if that was a problem with the phone or because I haven't purchased pro mode in the app?

The phone is a moto g5+ running android 8.1.4. the camera itself supports 4k 30fps or 1080 60fps. Is there a different limitation for your app?

The only other suggestion I might make is that it would be nice if there was an auto-start/background mode so bringing it up was just a matter of the phone having power and the whole thing could operate as seamlessly as a discrete webcam.


----------



## vip2810 (May 13, 2022)

Hi there, thanks a lot for this nice tool, it's really handy and works well! I am a pro-version user.
I want to use the remote zoom facility from OBS, inside the dock within OBS. I am using several docks for several cameras
I was wondering if I could have some keyboard (or streamdeck) for zoom in and zoom out for each camera which whould be very useful.

Thanks again


----------



## kayakyakr (May 14, 2022)

kayakyakr said:


> The phone is a moto g5+ running android 8.1.4. the camera itself supports 4k 30fps or 1080 60fps. Is there a different limitation for your app?



I think I answered this... My newer phone (still 2 years old, needing to upgrade) is able to preview in 1080p, which means the older phone just cannot support it.

Will have to re-evaluate in a few month's time if I'm getting a new phone between using my existing phone as a dedicated OBS cam, or spending the $99 to get a used brio.


----------



## ukktu (May 14, 2022)

Hey dev47,

I would like to support you with a PRO version. I use two smartphones. Once with Google Play Store connection (Xiaomi) and once without (Huawei). Can I buy the non-GSM version and use it on both smartphones or do I have to buy it separately?

greetings


----------



## dev47 (May 14, 2022)

@vip2810 hotkeys for browser docks are not available afaik, support would need to be added within OBS first and then the DroidCam remote page can accept shortcuts for all the functions.

You'd need to script something yourself to control the cam from a streamdeck at the moment.


----------



## dev47 (May 14, 2022)

@kayakyakr - try enabling Camera2 API in DroidCam on the moto g5+, if you haven't.
But some phones limit certain features to their own apps, including eg. 1080p/4K recording, by doing things in non-standard ways under the covers.


----------



## TomPlaysSemantle (May 18, 2022)

I can't for the life of me get smooth 60fps working on the paid version of DroidCamOBS. My hardware:

Phone: Galaxy S20 FE
Computer: Ryzen 5 5600x + GeForce RTX 3080

See this video I posted as an example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyDTEbUHyNI - at the start I was recording video outside of OBS using native android cam. Halfway through the video I changed to DroidCamOBS - you can compare the lack of smoothness at 2m09s.

When running the app I can tell looking at my phone screen that it is definitely not filming at 60fps. I have:

Turned on Camera2API (Confirmed my phone has level_3 Camera2API enabled using Camera2Probe);
Set FPS to 60 in both DroidOBS and OBS
Altered every single setting within the android app (advanced video settings/lower resolution/flicker/OIS etc.)
Connected by both WiFi and USB (no difference)

I have no ideas left - could you please help?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## ElOptimista (May 20, 2022)

I just purchased the Droidcam OBS app and tried to get the 60 FPS option working on my setup but I can't get it to work.

My phone is a Xiaomi Mi 9, with LEVEL_3 Camera2 support. Tried all settings in the app, even disabling Camera 2 API and selecting the FPS Boost option but still not working.

Tried in both USB and a 5GHz WiFi network. Any advice?


----------



## dev47 (May 21, 2022)

You can use the Bug Report feature in DroidCam (in the "Info" page) to send in your logs (after starting/stopping the camera). But enabling camera2 and setting target fps to 60 is basically it.

You can also use the Open Camera app to see if all options work as expected. Some phones limit certain features to their own apps...


----------



## ElOptimista (May 22, 2022)

dev47 said:


> You can use the Bug Report feature in DroidCam (in the "Info" page) to send in your logs (after starting/stopping the camera). But enabling camera2 and setting target fps to 60 is basically it.
> 
> You can also use the Open Camera app to see if all options work as expected. Some phones limit certain features to their own apps...


After trying Open Camera and choosing Camera2 API I got some... interesting results. Apparently 60 FPS just crashes the app with a critical error. However, choosing 120 FPS actually records the video at 120 FPS, and you also lose a lot of quality and the video is extremely dark because of the low exposure which can't be changed while shooting HighSpeed framerates. I'll send a log anyways as there might be something useful in there but this seems like just incompatibility with third party apps (Google Camera port seems to work fine at 60 FPS though).


----------



## Masterlab (Jun 15, 2022)

Hi, I just started jusing OBS Music Edition, mostly because of the output mixer options.
DroidCam doesn't show up in the sources.
I installed it in the correct folder (I think ;-)).
Any clue how to get it to work, or is it just not compatible yet?

BR Andreas


----------



## dev47 (Jun 15, 2022)

@Masterlab -- Just looked into this, it looks like obs-me has different FFmpeg libraries bundled, preventing DroidCam from loading.
I tried playing around with it to see if there's an easy way to work around it, but unfortunately obs-me just crashes when DroidCam is activated.


----------



## razorkyle (Jun 16, 2022)

dev47 said:


> dev47 submitted a new resource:
> 
> DroidCam OBS Camera - Use your phone as a camera source in OBS Studio
> 
> ...


Hi dev47, i bougth license for DroidCamX but when used it using via wifi transfer, there are random capture lag even in my OnePlus 5T and updated DroidCam Windows and Android app, how can i fix this?

And by the way, I want to suggest that put Camera Control on DroidCam OBS too. Thanks


----------



## Masterlab (Jun 16, 2022)

dev47 said:


> @Masterlab -- Just looked into this, it looks like obs-me has different FFmpeg libraries bundled, preventing DroidCam from loading.
> I tried playing around with it to see if there's an easy way to work around it, but unfortunately obs-me just crashes when DroidCam is activated.


Dang, but thx a lot!
Do you see a workaround? Replacing FFmpeg against standard OBS ones?


----------



## ad1562 (Jun 18, 2022)

PSA for *DroidCam OBS* users on _Windows 10_ connecting to an _iPhone_ via USB (a very specific use-case )

If you've installed _iTunes_ from the _Microsoft Store_, you're likely to encounter certain issues with *DroidCam OBS* recognizing you're iDevice. Instead download and install the EXE from the iTunes site. When the page loads, you'll be presented with the Microsoft Store link. However, scroll down and next to the text, _Looking for other versions?_, click _Windows_. You'll be able to download the EXE for your version of Windows on the next page.

You're welcome 

PS - Whenever I opened OBS, *DroidCam OBS *would not recognize my iPhone X. I would have to dis/re-connect the USB cable one or more times to get the picture working. The above completely solved this issue, hence sharing the same.


----------



## CurlyBlonde (Jun 25, 2022)

Is there any way you can create a version of this that would act as a selectable webcam in different programs on our PC's such as Snapchat Camera for example ?

What I would like to do is to be able to get the image/video from the phone, run it thru the Snapchat Camera windows program and then use the feed from the snapchat camera in OBS and from there be able to start the virtual cam or stream . 

Is it possible ?


----------



## Tiobacontoast (Aug 15, 2022)

When connecting Android device with USB while having a 2nd device using touch portal (which also uses android dev mode) , causes some issues where i can only use the device that connects first , sometimes i can get both to work by unplugin and replugin them, but most of the time i have to disconnect 1 to get the other to connect.

PS: when touch portal is connected first, the droidcam obs properties preview flickers and doesnt do anythign when clicking activate


----------



## dev47 (Aug 15, 2022)

@Tiobacontoast - likely an adb conflict. If the others apps ship a different version, they will clash.

DroidCam adb files are under: C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\droidcam-obs\adb\
You can just copy/replace these from one app into the other, making them the same.


----------



## CptBubbles (Aug 17, 2022)

@dev47 I'm running into an issue in DroidCam OBS where it seems to be blurring my background. The floor, walls, lights, etc get blurry but not me in the center of the frame? Wanted to see if y'all had some input on how to fix the blur.

Premium User btw, love the app so much


----------



## CptBubbles (Aug 17, 2022)

CptBubbles said:


> @dev47 I'm running into an issue in DroidCam OBS where it seems to be blurring my background. The floor, walls, lights, etc get blurry but not me in the center of the frame? Wanted to see if y'all had some input on how to fix the blur.
> 
> Premium User btw, love the app so much


Please disregard my "un"intelligence, due to my issue of not being able to let something go until I figure it out, certain phone cameras apparently need a certain amount of light otherwise the exposure will try to overcompensate causing this blurring effect. When zoomed out to (x.6) it requires MORE light than normal to stay focused and within the exposure set in the settings.


----------



## dev47 (Aug 17, 2022)

Since a few people inquired, a special "OBS Music Edition" version of DroidCam has been uploaded to Github. It's video only, but should work otherwise.








						Release 1.5.1-me: OBS Music Edition Build · dev47apps/droidcam-obs-plugin
					

This is a specific release for "OBS Music Edition" (https://github.com/pkviet/obs-studio/releases/tag/v27.2.5) which has modified obs internals. Only video transfer is supported, audio has been dis...




					github.com


----------



## dev47 (Aug 17, 2022)

A standard release for OBS 28 has also been published, (Windows only; Linux and Mac builds coming soon)








						Release 1.6.0: OBS 28 Support · dev47apps/droidcam-obs-plugin
					

OBS v28 has upgraded FFMpeg  and Qt libraries, making old plugin releases incompatible. DroidCam OBS plugin v1.6.0 works with OBS v28+. (current release) DroidCam OBS plugin up to v1.5.1 work with ...




					github.com


----------



## TheodoreZang (Aug 22, 2022)

dev47 said:


> A standard release for OBS 28 has also been published, (Windows only; Linux and Mac builds coming soon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks OBS 28 Support.
However, it does not work on macOS(arm64) OBS28 RC1 or later.
Plugin should be .plugin, not .so.
Also, the installation destination must be a user library.








						UI: Enforce macOS plugin bundle on M1; don’t load plugin bundles globally by gxalpha · Pull Request #7089 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Description   macOS OBS plugins in following locations/formats will no longer get loaded with this PR:  The plugin is a .plugin bundle, but located in the global application support directory (/Lib...




					github.com
				




The same issue exists in Waveform.








						Plugin no longer works as of OBS 28.0.0-rc1 (Mac) · Issue #26 · phandasm/waveform
					

The plugin worked with 28.0 Beta 2 (running MacOS 12.5.1 on an M1 Pro) but as of upgrading to OBS 28.0.0-rc1 is now unable to be added as a source. Existing instances are broken (in that there is n...




					github.com


----------



## dev47 (Aug 23, 2022)

@TheodoreZang thank you very much for the report and links. The Mac package has been updated to use the new bundle format and uploaded to Github; let me know if it works correctly on your m1 mac.


----------



## TheodoreZang (Aug 23, 2022)

dev47 said:


> @TheodoreZang thank you very much for the report and links. The Mac package has been updated to use the new bundle format and uploaded to Github; let me know if it works correctly on your m1 mac.


Thank you! It worked on my m1 mac.


----------



## Danny Horan (Sep 1, 2022)

Please forgive me if this has been asked before (I've not seen it specifically asked, and, while stated, I've had this issue with just about every "phone cam to OBS" anything I've tried.

I do not use Wifi on my home PC, in fact, my PC mobos do not even have wifi capability on them, wasted money in a tower (imho)
(people say "frames win games" welp, try not using shite home internet ;-) )
Like any real computer user, my home network (including all non-mobile devices) are ethernet wired over a high speed internal intranet
(not that needs explaining to any of the comp sci people on this board, but still)

My mobile phone (Samsung Galaxy S10 for troubleshooting or specific answers/advice) is ofc connected via Wifi to the same network (5G, altho I doubt that would effect the network connection to the PC)

Is it possible to use the mobile phone camera as a source in OBS with OBS on the physical connection and the phone on the mobile connection?

(For example, I know this is NOT possible in the DroidcamOBS Android app, must be wifi, same with SLOBS, must be wifi)

Thank you in advance for any and all assistance.


----------



## dev47 (Sep 1, 2022)

If the phone is connected to the same router as the computer, ie. they are in the same subnet (192.168.X.YYY), then it should work.
It will not work if the phone is on a mobile data connection (4G/LTE/etc), since thats your carriers network and the data would have to travel through the public internet to reach back to your computer.
You can verify by pinging the phone from the computer using the command prompt.


----------



## dev47 (Sep 1, 2022)

dev47 updated DroidCam OBS Camera with a new update entry:

Update for OBS 28



> DroidCam OBS releases v1.6.0+ work with OBS 28+ (current).
> DroidCam OBS releases up to v1.5.1 work with OBS 25 - 27.2.
> 
> Downloads have been posted on the website and are also available on GitHub.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Danny Horan (Sep 1, 2022)

dev47 said:


> If the phone is connected to the same router as the computer, ie. they are in the same subnet (192.168.X.YYY), then it should work.
> It will not work if the phone is on a mobile data connection (4G/LTE/etc), since thats your carriers network and the data would have to travel through the public internet to reach back to your computer.
> You can verify by pinging the phone from the computer using the command prompt.



Yep, phone is connected to the same router as the desktop ethernet and via wifi (I actually keep data disabled)

I was thinking it "should" work as an IP camera of some sort (which is basically what it sounds like)

Thanks very much for your response, downloading the update now :-D


----------



## hockinsk (Sep 4, 2022)

I'm struggling to get this working over USB or WiFi on OBS v28.01 and DroidCam v1.6.0.
I've followed the guides through to the letter, several on youtube, but the Android App just scrolls through Waiting for Connection forever in WiFi mode. I've disabled Mobile Data on the phone so I'm definitely connected to Home WiFi as is Windows 10 running OBS Studio. I confirmed IP address all match, allowed port 4747 through the firewall of TCP & UDP etc. Enabling USB Debugging on the phone doesn't get much further with USB mode either, I just get SM-G955F [USB] which is the model of my Samsung phone nothing happens, just blank. I've tried setting the debugging modes Default USB Configuration as Transferring Files, USB Tethering, MIDI, Transferring Images & Charging Phone Only, but doesn't make any difference. I've tried front and rear cameras. The OBS Log file from the moment I add the DroidCam plugin to a scene to use USB mode reads:


```
13:07:37.312: User added source 'DroidCam OBS' (droidcam_obs) to scene 'Scene'
13:07:48.520: [DroidCamOBS] Refresh Device List clicked
13:07:48.520: [DroidCamOBS] mDNS: query _droidcamobs._tcp.local. ANY via socket 4532
13:07:48.521: [DroidCamOBS] USBMux: found 0 devices
```

I assume the found 0 devices is the issue, but not sure what that means as the device is listed as SM-G955F [USB??

Weirdly, when I look at the OBS logs when connecting the Samsung over WiFi, the logs mention LG-H990 which is my old phone that had DroidCam installed, but I've never used on this computer or installation of OBS, so not sure where/how DroidCam OBS is thinking my Samsung is the LG-H990 which has long been recycled.


```
13:14:28.950: [DroidCamOBS] Refresh Device List clicked
13:14:28.951: [DroidCamOBS] mDNS: query _droidcamobs._tcp.local. ANY via socket 4644
13:14:28.952: [DroidCamOBS] USBMux: found 0 devices
13:14:29.011: [DroidCamOBS] mDNS: ANSWER record=LG-H990._droidcamobs._tcp.local.
13:14:29.011: [DroidCamOBS] added new device with serial 'LG-H990._droidcamobs._tcp.local.'
13:14:29.011: [DroidCamOBS] using model='LG-H990' for 'LG-H990._droidcamobs._tcp.local.'
13:14:29.011: [DroidCamOBS] device 'Android.local.' not found
13:14:29.011: [DroidCamOBS] device 'Android.local.' not found
13:14:29.011: [DroidCamOBS] device 'Android.local.' not found
13:14:29.011: [DroidCamOBS] device 'Android.local.' not found
```

Any ideas. I generally use scncpy, but was hoping to perhaps do audio at the same time as sndcpy isn't compatible with my Android version od the Samsung Galaxy S8+ unfortunately.


----------



## hockinsk (Sep 4, 2022)

Thought I'd try uninstalling everything to do with OBS off the Samsung & PC making sure all settings were deleted too off Android DCIM and Appdata for obs-studio. Reinstalled everything and it's still somehow identifying the Samsung as USB, but WiFi as an old LG phone that doesn't exist, it's recycled in a bin somewhere probably. Why is DroiCam trying to connect to LG-H990 on WiFi when it doesn't exist even physically? Is DroidcamOBS saving things to the registry? I searched for LG-H990 but there's no values found when searching.


```
14:38:25.052: [DroidCamOBS] create(source=000001EE1050FFC0) r160
14:38:27.191: [DroidCamOBS] iOS USB support not available
14:38:27.191: [DroidCamOBS] activated=0, deactivateWNS=1, is_showing=0, enable_audio=0
14:38:27.191: [DroidCamOBS] video_format=avc video_resolution=640x480
14:38:27.191: [DroidCamOBS] video_thread start
14:38:27.192: [DroidCamOBS] audio_thread start
14:38:27.192: [DroidCamOBS] video_decode_thread start
14:38:27.208: User added source 'DroidCam OBS' (droidcam_obs) to scene 'Scene'
14:38:44.393: [DroidCamOBS] Refresh Device List clicked
14:38:44.394: [DroidCamOBS] mDNS: query _droidcamobs._tcp.local. ANY via socket 6544
14:38:47.802: [DroidCamOBS] Refresh Device List clicked
14:38:47.803: [DroidCamOBS] mDNS: query _droidcamobs._tcp.local. ANY via socket 7120
14:38:47.856: [DroidCamOBS] mDNS: ANSWER record=LG-H990._droidcamobs._tcp.local.
14:38:47.856: [DroidCamOBS] added new device with serial 'LG-H990._droidcamobs._tcp.local.'
14:38:47.856: [DroidCamOBS] using model='LG-H990' for 'LG-H990._droidcamobs._tcp.local.'
14:38:47.857: [DroidCamOBS] device 'Android.local.' not found
14:38:47.857: [DroidCamOBS] device 'Android.local.' not found
14:38:47.857: [DroidCamOBS] device 'Android.local.' not found
14:38:47.857: [DroidCamOBS] device 'Android.local.' not found
14:38:49.049: [DroidCamOBS] Refresh Device List clicked
14:38:49.049: [DroidCamOBS] mDNS: query _droidcamobs._tcp.local. ANY via socket 7120
14:38:49.091: [DroidCamOBS] mDNS: ANSWER record=LG-H990._droidcamobs._tcp.local.
14:38:49.091: [DroidCamOBS] added new device with serial 'LG-H990._droidcamobs._tcp.local.'
14:38:49.091: [DroidCamOBS] using model='LG-H990' for 'LG-H990._droidcamobs._tcp.local.'
14:38:49.091: [DroidCamOBS] device 'Android.local.' not found
14:38:49.091: [DroidCamOBS] device 'Android.local.' not found
14:38:49.091: [DroidCamOBS] device 'Android.local.' not found
14:38:49.091: [DroidCamOBS] device 'Android.local.' not found
```


----------



## dev47 (Sep 4, 2022)

It's not connecting to the LG, it's discovering the LG (ie. the LG phone is responding to the search query on the Wifi). You need to click "Activate" to actually start a connection. There are no registry entries, everything is saved within the OBS app data. 

I would really prefer not to pollute this public thread with individual support queries; could you please email support@dev47apps.com with all these details (and consider deleting the above posts since they're specific to your case).


----------



## hockinsk (Sep 5, 2022)

Thanks for the response. I finally figured out there's a missing section with the activation button hidden. As the OK & Cancel buttons were visible, I just assumed clicking OK was the confirmation and didn't realise the're more to the window - Doh!
Happy for admin to delete the posts, I've searched for a delete button but looks like all ability to edit the post no longer exists.


----------



## dev47 (Sep 5, 2022)

@hockinsk correct - please (re)review the usage page for all the general info on the app/plugin: https://www.dev47apps.com/obs/usage.html

If any mods see this - please feel free to snip out the above posts.


----------



## Fonz (Sep 11, 2022)

@hockinsk thx for your posts and information.
After upgrading and struggling... The activate button was exactly what tripped us up as well.


----------



## dev47 (Sep 11, 2022)

Is there any way I could improve the UX? Any feedback would be welcome. 

The [Activate] flow matches the "Video Capture Device" source for regular webcams, and the usage page on the website mentions it both in text and in the embedded GIF: https://www.dev47apps.com/obs/usage.html


----------



## hockinsk (Sep 12, 2022)

I think it's primarily just an unfortunate consequence of the new theme, not being the best in terms of usability. The main issues are, the new theme is scaled large and so omits a lot of information and also scrollbars now no longer look like scrollbars. I've switched to the system theme as although not a dark mode, it is at least a better usability experience. Hopefully this page will help those facing the issue. Here is the default fresh install of obs 28 and droidcam. I think it highlights why people will get confused.






There's also the unfortunate way OBS's Sources panel applies whatever windows you've scaled previously to all source windows. I think this is what tripped me up is that i probably dragged a window size down for obs-asio plugin, but then that same windows size gets applied to DroidCam. Scale DroidCam and obs-asio will then be scaled. It's really just poor usability GUI whatever they're using to handle it all.


----------



## Peter Akakpo (Sep 27, 2022)

allow the use of *obs_get_source_properties when using LIBOBS*. this will be helpful when u only want to allow for settings without creating source. currently it crashes the application


----------



## t2wave (Oct 6, 2022)

I don't seem to be getting audio from the phone anymore. Not something I use often, but was trying to test and not sure what's happened. Running OBS 28.0.3 and plugin version 1.6.0


----------



## takaliuang (Oct 9, 2022)

I bought the pro version and use it with 3 phones, it runs well with USB connection. OBS 28.0.3, Win 10 64 Bit.


----------



## shibetpc (Oct 16, 2022)

Just bought the pro version, but it seems to be having a conflict with SAMMI.  When I install the obs-droidcam plugin, the SAMMI connection ceases to work.  Is this a known issue, and if so, is there a workaround?  thx :)


----------



## dev47 (Oct 16, 2022)

@shibetpc -- Most likely this is an adb conflict. If other programs (ex SAMMI or scrcpy) communicate with Android devices over USB, they need to use the same adb exe/dlls. Else they will clash if there is a version difference. 

You can replace the adb files from one program into the other to make sure its all the same. For the Droidcam plugin, the files are in "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\droidcam-obs\adb\". Copy those into SAMMIs, or visa-versa.


----------



## shibetpc (Oct 18, 2022)

dev47 said:


> @shibetpc -- Most likely this is an adb conflict. If other programs (ex SAMMI or scrcpy) communicate with Android devices over USB, they need to use the same adb exe/dlls. Else they will clash if there is a version difference.
> 
> You can replace the adb files from one program into the other to make sure its all the same. For the Droidcam plugin, the files are in "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\droidcam-obs\adb\". Copy those into SAMMIs, or visa-versa.


I don't see anything adb related in the SAMMI file structure.  It works initially with the two applications, but then DroidCam plugin just seems to take over.  I can see SAMMI sending communication to itself, but the connection with OBS is severed.  I tried changing ports as well, but with no success.


----------



## dev47 (Oct 20, 2022)

I just took a closer look at SAMMI and it looks a fairly complex with lots of back-and-forth connections. Which connection specifically is breaking --- the SAMMI => OBS websocket ? 
It would probably be easier to email support@dev47apps.com, attaching one of the obs logs from where things are breaking would help as well. Assuming all components are using different ports, they should be entirely isolated.


----------



## shibetpc (Oct 21, 2022)

dev47 said:


> I just took a closer look at SAMMI and it looks a fairly complex with lots of back-and-forth connections. Which connection specifically is breaking --- the SAMMI => OBS websocket ?
> It would probably be easier to email support@dev47apps.com, attaching one of the obs logs from where things are breaking would help as well. Assuming all components are using different ports, they should be entirely isolated.


In case anyone else encounters this issue:
After a bit of back and forth, it seems the conflict has to do not with the Droidcam OBS plugin itself, but the seemingly optional Android/Apple USB components that get installed with the plugin.  It seems they were blocking the websocket connection.  I simply uninstalled Droidcam OBS and reinstalled, this time with the Android/Apple USB options deselected and everything works great.


----------



## vlamonde (Nov 9, 2022)

Hi. I'm using Droidcam with OBS, both Android & IOS evaluating before deciding to go pro or not. generally I'm happy with it and accept there will be some limitations with lag and quality. My questions concerns scene switching in OBS. The camera screen on the phone only stays there as long as a scene that uses it as a source is selected. When another scene is picked, the phone display goes black with a waiting for connection messsage. I'm considering using several smartphones as handheld cameras in a venue and it would be real handy if the operators could see what they are shooting at all times. Thanks


----------



## dev47 (Nov 9, 2022)

@vlamonde - is the "Deactivate When Not Showing" checkbox enabled in the droidcam sources, in OBS?
Make sure thats OFF to keep the connection active all the time.


----------



## vlamonde (Nov 10, 2022)

dev47 said:


> @vlamonde - is the "Deactivate When Not Showing" checkbox enabled in the droidcam sources, in OBS?
> Make sure thats OFF to keep the connection active all the time.


Aah, as simple as that. Thank you


----------



## @bronardgodines (Nov 11, 2022)

No entiendo Como descargar el pluguins


----------



## dev47 (Nov 12, 2022)

@bronardgodines said:


> No entiendo Como descargar el pluguins


visión de conjunto https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNACFKg-pYY


----------



## r3con0ne (Nov 21, 2022)

Droidcam does not seem to recognize a USB connection to my phone (Samsung S22+).  It only shows my phone as a WiFi option when it is connected by USB.  
Developer options and Debug are enabled on the phone.
My computer recognizes the phone is connected via USB.
I have uninstalled and reinstalled Droidcam.
I have tried reinstalling with and without the support options for Android and iOS (saw that in a thread somewhere).

The USB connection did work when I first installed it.  But, since that first use, it has not worked.

I am stumped.  Any suggestions?
Mark

Side notes:

Interestingly, when I turn WiFi off on the phone, Droidcam OBS shows a WiFi lavalier connected to the computer.  But, with the phone WiFi turned on Droidcam OBS does not show the lavalier connection.

Also, there is a MASSIVE lag (+10 seconds) for the video from the phone using WiFi.


----------



## dev47 (Nov 22, 2022)

On the phone, pull down the notification area and open "USB Options". If the mode is MTP (Media Transfer) change it to 'PTP' or just 'Charging'.

If it's still not working, could you send in your OBS logs to the support email please. 
See "Report a problem" https://www.dev47apps.com/obs/#faq
Make sure you open the droidcam properties and click "Refresh Device List" with the phone plugged in first, to capture this in the logs.

Regarding the lag, this would specific to your setup, there are some tips in the FAQs here


			Usage | DroidCam OBS
		


Normally the app has ~50-100ms delay at most.


----------



## dev47 (Nov 28, 2022)

dev47 updated DroidCam OBS Camera with a new update entry:

2.0.0



> * The "Activate" button has been shifted up to make it more prominent.
> * The Mac installer now includes adb for more seamless USB support.
> * Reduce some potentially verbose logs over long sessions.
> * Merge changes from the new DroidCam client branch, which includes many tweaks and adjustments.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## PaiSand (Nov 28, 2022)

On the 29 beta the module is not loaded.
19:44:37.857: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/droidcam-obs.dll' not loaded

Full log attached


----------



## dev47 (Nov 28, 2022)

@PaiSand - thanks, confirmed. Not immediately clear why, will look closer.

Could you confirm if the 2.0 release loads and works with latest v28 ?


----------



## PaiSand (Nov 28, 2022)

Yes, it loads








Perhaps it's the updated QT version


----------



## dev47 (Nov 28, 2022)

@PaiSand yep, its the Qt 6.4.1 update. 
Hotfix incoming


----------



## dev47 (Nov 30, 2022)

dev47 updated DroidCam OBS Camera with a new update entry:

2.0.1



> * Hotfix/rebuild to support upcoming OBS 29.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## peppe_sr (Dec 3, 2022)

hi, i'm a premium user of droidcam obs and i love it. may i know if is there a way to block autofocus?


----------



## dev47 (Dec 3, 2022)

@peppe_sr if you tap the "AF" button, you can change the focus mode. I assume you currently have it on "Continuous" which will continuously adjust focus as the camera runs.


----------



## jeffersonggarcia (Dec 4, 2022)

Olá, eu sou usuário do droidcam a um tempo, porém utilizava a versão free, hoje eu fiz a compra da versão pro, porém estou tento problema onde fica caindo o app e fica aparecendo essa mensagem, estou utilizando em um iPhone 6S Plus, utilizando através de transmissão por wi-fi, ele se conecta normal e funciona perfeitamente, somente no celular que o aplicativo fica aparecendo essa mensagem e fica caindo, aí eu tenho que sair do aplicativo e entrar novamente, porém fica dando esse erro direto e não consigo usar, pois fica cortando a imagem


----------



## peppe_sr (Dec 4, 2022)

dev47 said:


> @peppe_sr if you tap the "AF" button, you can change the focus mode. I assume you currently have it on "Continuous" which will continuously adjust focus as the camera runs.


Thanks for your answer. 
I found it, but it is available only on some of the phone i use with droidcam. 
It depends from the android versioni?
mi A1 no AF on both cameras
mi A2 light no AF on both cameras
redmi note 9 pro AF only in the main rear camera
Peppe


----------



## Joom (Dec 29, 2022)

Hello dev
Thanks for the app & plugin

Just I still have the message « droidcam OBS…» which appears in the obs studio 
Is there a way to delete it ?

Regards,


----------



## Joom (Dec 29, 2022)

PaiSand said:


> Yes, it loads
> View attachment 89245
> View attachment 89246
> 
> Perhaps it's the updated QT version


Hello,

how can I delete the message "droidcam OBS" and the obs studio ?

Thnaks


----------



## PaiSand (Dec 29, 2022)

As the text on screen, in the app and plugin says, you need the pro version for it.


----------



## RookieSteph (Jan 3, 2023)

Just a quick question. I can't get this to work, but I guess this is because my PC is connected to my router with a wire, but the phone is on WIFI. Is there a work around for this? It's the same network


----------



## PaiSand (Jan 3, 2023)

You can use wifi or usb.
Latests versions works for OBS 28+. You can find the previous version in History


----------



## CurlyBlonde (Jan 4, 2023)

RookieSteph said:


> Just a quick question. I can't get this to work, but I guess this is because my PC is connected to my router with a wire, but the phone is on WIFI. Is there a work around for this? It's the same network


You want to use it via wifi, right ? Sadly you can't, so you'll have to either, use the phone plugged in wired with the usb , or , get an wifi adaptor card for your pc . Cheapest option would be just to use the phone wired . Also make sure that you got android debugging on , on your phone.


----------



## dev47 (Jan 4, 2023)

Actually having a wired PC connection is fine. It all ends up on the same network within the router.
Double check if you have both 2.4 and 5Ghz WiFi enabled, and make sure the wired connections are on the correct net.
You can do this by logging in to your router, look for a sticker on it with details.
Essentially, you want your PC and your phone to be on the same IP range, ex 192.168.0.xxx.


----------



## RookieSteph (Jan 5, 2023)

@CurlyBlonde  & @dev47 

Thanks for these replies! Sorry for the late answer. Did not get notified about them

I am on 192.168.0.XXX on the phone and 192.168.0.YYY on the PC
Maybe the issue is with the 4747 port?


----------



## dev47 (Jan 5, 2023)

@RookieSteph If you could email support@dev47apps.com, with your OBS logs, we can try to resolve it privately (rather than going back and forth on the forms here). See "Report a Problem" at https://www.dev47apps.com/obs/#faq

The Port should not be an issue, more likely a Firewall. Does [Refresh Device List] in the DroidCam source discover the phone?


----------



## RookieSteph (Jan 6, 2023)

dev47 said:


> @RookieSteph If you could email support@dev47apps.com, with your OBS logs, we can try to resolve it privately (rather than going back and forth on the forms here). See "Report a Problem" at https://www.dev47apps.com/obs/#faq
> 
> The Port should not be an issue, more likely a Firewall. Does [Refresh Device List] in the DroidCam source discover the phone?


Actually i reset the phone and everything works now. So it must have been something wrong there. All is good now though, thanks!


----------



## Dauslyn (Wednesday at 9:55 PM)

Does anyone know if there's a way to use Samsung's portrait video mode with DroidCam OBS? I'm fully a noob at this, but managed to get DroidCam OBS working which is quite an accomplishment for me. But I was hoping to get that blurred/bokeh look that Samsung's camera can do naturally. Doesn't look like there's an option in the app though? Thanks!


----------



## dev47 (Wednesday at 11:39 PM)

Hi @Dauslyn , the app does not have special camera modes supported, such as Samsungs portrait mode.
These tend to vary vendor-to-vendor.
Your best bet is to select the main "Back" camera of your phone, then set Auto Focus (AF) to "Manual".
Adjust it to a level to get yourself focused and have some of the background blurred.


----------



## Dauslyn (Yesterday at 12:38 AM)

dev47 said:


> Hi @Dauslyn , the app does not have special camera modes supported, such as Samsungs portrait mode.
> These tend to vary vendor-to-vendor.
> Your best bet is to select the main "Back" camera of your phone, then set Auto Focus (AF) to "Manual".
> Adjust it to a level to get yourself focused and have some of the background blurred.


Perfect, thanks for the reply!


----------

